# Can you teach me canning around the Dallas / Arlington area



## W4OPS (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'm Mike. My grandma used to can when I was younger but I never spent much time learning from her. I now live down here in the Dallas area and would love to learn how to can. I have some food stocked up but would like to can some meats, chicken, hamburger, etc. 

Would anybody around the Dallas area be willing to teach me? I can find or buy the materials. I just need someone to walk me through the process and teach me the safety behind it all. I would also like o learn how to store wheat, rice and beans long term but I don't know the types of food to buy. There are a dozen different types of rice, long grain, brown, instant...I just don't know if one is any better than the other. If someone wants to help me out or knows of any classes please let me know. 

I 

I


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

We're not in your area, so can't help you out there. But, I would highly suggest getting a Ball Blue Book and read it cover to cover. It really is the first resource you need before starting to can. Also, around here the extension service teaches canning classes now and then. You might call your local one and see if they do any classes. Hope this helps. Don't give up - it is a skill well worth the time and energy to learn!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I assume you want to learn pressure canning. There are tons of youtube videos and blogs that can give you the basics until you get the Ball Blue Book and a canner.

FYI Target had the Ball Blue Book on clearance.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Canning is not hard at all. Really. I too, watched my grandmother doing her thing when I was a little kid.

5 years ago I decided to give it a try. Nana was gone by then so I pretty much taught myself with the help of the internet and the Ball Blue Book.

Started out with a $20 waterbath canning kit from Wallyworld. A year later I bought a pressure canner and started doing meat and low acid veggies. I went with the 23qt Presto. A lot of folks here on the board use the All American, the Cadillac of pressure canners.

Once you've done it a couple times it just feels natural.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Canning is not hard at all. Really. I too, watched my grandmother doing her thing when I was a little kid.
> 
> 5 years ago I decided to give it a try. Nana was gone by then so I pretty much taught myself with the help of the internet and the Ball Blue Book.
> 
> ...


I have a 23 qt Presto! It was my mother's and is older than I am. But if you can still buy seals and regulators...


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

you are actually talking two different food storage types .... canning is canning .... but the long term storage of grains, rice, beans and assorted dry foods is a different animal ..... simple enough for DIY from U Tube videos ..... download a copy of the LDS Preparedness Manual .... the food grade bucket/mylar bag/02 absorber method is simpler than bingo ....


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

Check with the extension agents at the court houses in both Wasco and Klickitat counties. Also check and see if there are gardening groups such as "master gardners". And don't leave any Christmas bazaars alone this time of year to check and see who is canning at home and will help you. Good luck.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

brucehylton said:


> Check with the extension agents at the court houses in both Wasco and Klickitat counties. Also check and see if there are gardening groups such as "master gardners". And don't leave any Christmas bazaars alone this time of year to check and see who is canning at home and will help you. Good luck.


Those Master Gardeners at the Extension Offices around here are pretty worthless when it comes to vegetable gardening(here in North Texas) They mostly center around landscaping and flower gardening.


----------

